# order of installation (Sims 2)



## klmc29 (Nov 21, 2008)

I found this order of installation for EP's:
University
Nightlife
Holiday party Pack
Open for Business
Family Fun
Glamour Life
Pets
Happy Holidays
Seasons
Celebration
H&M
Bon Voyage

I have Nightlife, Open for Business, Family Fun and Seasons.  Does this mean I have to install, for example, Glamour life before I can install H&M? Will the game not work unless they're installed in the correct order? Because I bought Family Fun before Open for Business and it worked just fine.  I want to buy another EP but the last one I bought was Seasons.  I can only buy Celebration, H&M or Bon Voyage now??  Also, if I completely uninstall all my EP's ( I know I'll lose all my families ), and install them in the correct order will they work when they're reinstalled?
Sorry for all the questions!  Thanks so much to anyone that can help.


----------

